# Dutch Dope??



## Locked (Feb 26, 2009)

Anyone have any experience with growing Dutch Dope?? I am doing a DWC grow with this strain and I am thinking it might be a lil large for my area... it smells really good... just worried about how big it will get by the time I harvest... thanks for any input in advance... here is the info that was on the site I bought the seeds from plus a pic of what my current grow looks like...

"
DESCRIPTION :​ 
Dutch Dope Cannabis Seeds.

 It is a cross between a California Sativa and our Super Skunk witch gives that tipical Indica Appearance.
 Its very hardy inbred 10 plus years Stabilized hybrid.
 Big long clusters goldish green at harvest.
PLANT INFORMATION :​ Quantity : 10 seeds 
                  	Type : Indica - sativa mix 
                  	Climate : in-outdoor and greenhouse
				Yield : 475 gr/m2 
				Height : 70 - 90 cm ​ 			                                                	Flowering period : 8 weeks 
				Harvest : end of September 
				Stoned or High : flying high dutchman
				THC level : 15% 
				Grow Difficulty : easy"


----------



## jungle (Feb 27, 2009)

nice plants....you might check out super cropping...topping...LST..low stress training....to see if any of those methods would keep them shorter.....thanks to someone else on this sight i use clothes pins...to weigh branches down to where I would like them....On my grow now...I've done LST and super croping...and have been able to have a level canopy of buds..but i'm a novice wait for further instruct5ions..lol


----------

